# Abby stinks!



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

Almost a fishy type smell but not. Abby is an American Cocker Spaniel.

She was at the groomers yesterday, all day. Jon dropped her off at 8:30am and I picked her up at 5:10pm. I had called at 3:45pm and she was just starting her hair cut. She said that she bathed her right after she got there in the morning and that it had taken her all day to dry.

She doesn't even smell like she's been bathed. Do you think that they could have used something that didn't agree with her or do you think that maybe it's just her? She doesn't eat fish based food. Also she is flaking really badly.

I think that it may have something to do with the food she eats but I wanted to rule out other things first.

Thanks


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Could the smell be her anal glands??? 

If she's flaky already they may not have rinsed thoroughly enough to get all the shampoo out.


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

Her glands don't look inflamed or anything. From what Jon told me they drain them there but I didn't ask when I picked her up. Hmmmm.... I don't know lol!

Do you think I should give her a rinse? I don't have a dryer or anything and it's -37c right now.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

You could give her another bath. Just let her potty before so she's not going out soaking wet. Rinse her till the water runs clear then rinse some more.

could be the shampoo was very drying. Try an oatmeal or aloe vera base.

Also, the cold outside and the dry heat in the house will cause flaking.

Why do you think it's food related? Was she flaky before she went to the groomer?

ETA: If they expressed her anal glands and she licked herself there and then in other places that might be the cause of the smell. Try brushing her teeth - don't use people toothpaste


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

I'll try giving her another bath but not till tomorrow. I looked on the weather network and it's supposed to warm up a little... -19c is the expected high.

Well, she eats Iams. Her poop isn't overly solid and never has been as long as I've known her. I also don't think her coat is overly shiney either. If she were my dog, I would switch her food to see if there was an improvement. I've tried talking to her dad about food and I've also given him samples of other food but he doesn't feel she needs to switch. I wouldn't normally say anything except I think it could benifit her.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I also think it's the anal glands. If they expressed her anal glands during the bath and didn't rinse it all out, then it could have dried onto her coat... I'd give her another shampooing and brush her teeth if her breath smells the same.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Have you had her to this groomer before? I took my dog to a groomer once and they did a horrible job. I never went back. They didn't brush thoroughly or anything.

ALL DAY to dry? Don't they have dryers there? I can't see how sitting wet and then damp ALL DAY being good for ANY dog.

Is she brushed really well? All the knots and such out all the way down to the skin? Or did they just do a surface job, leave shampoo in there and all that crap? 

Some groomers are awesome, some not so much. 

You could always try giving her some raw meaty bones once in awhile (if you're allowed) to help improve her diet and her teeth.


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

Ya, I'll give her a bath tomorrow and hopefully that'll help lol I'll also pick up a toothbrush for her tonight. I have 2 for my own dogs but Abby didn't come with one.



myminpins said:


> Have you had her to this groomer before? I took my dog to a groomer once and they did a horrible job. I never went back. They didn't brush thoroughly or anything.
> 
> ALL DAY to dry? Don't they have dryers there? I can't see how sitting wet and then damp ALL DAY being good for ANY dog.


I haven't personally used that groomer before but Abby has been there lots. The one time I took Bayne in was to my friend who is not at a salon right now. I took Bayne in for a bath and blow out. He was at the salon for 2 hrs and was completely dry when I picked him up. I am assuming that the place that Abby was at, doesn't have high powered dryers.



myminpins said:


> Is she brushed really well? All the knots and such out all the way down to the skin? Or did they just do a surface job, leave shampoo in there and all that crap?


She looks well brushed out, I can't see or find any knots or mats. I also can't see any soap residue but I don't smell anything either. I mean I don't smell any soap or shampoo lol she does smell though!



myminpins said:


> Some groomers are awesome, some not so much.
> 
> You could always try giving her some raw meaty bones once in awhile (if you're allowed) to help improve her diet and her teeth.


Yeah, I wish my friend would hurry up and open her place. She is very good at what she does and I would bring Abby to her in a heartbeat!

Probably gonna have to pass on the RMB's. I have way too much carpet in my house for that right now and can't put them outside either


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

You can train dogs to eat in certain spots by putting down a towel on which they are allowed to eat their RMB and nowhere else, in the kitchen, for instance. If they move off the towel, they lose their bone. Or in their crate, of course.

My dogs eat their RMBs on certain blankets/towels for that purpose and, once the meat is all gone so all the mess is gone, THEN they can drag them all over the house. They learn VERY quickly - Zoe runs around with the bone in her mouth as if saying, "Where's the blankie? Where's the blankie so I can eat this?" and won't sit down with it to chew it until I lie it down for her.


----------

